# The Crew



## snap (Apr 8, 2014)

The Crew (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm...Looks good. But my 2014 is already full with games.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 9, 2014)

Pass, you need to be online to play sp.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

^dont you mean Pasapa ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Pass, you need to be online to play sp.



Yes pasapa.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice ! Looking forward to it !

P.S./ OT -  Anyone know of a similar open-world racing game like this and Burnout paradise ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Nice ! Looking forward to it !
> 
> P.S./ OT -  Anyone know of a similar open-world racing game like this and Burnout paradise ?



Test Drive Unlimited, NFS MW 2012.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Test Drive Unlimited, NFS MW 2012.



Thanks 
Can I play TDU 2 directly or do I need to play 1 first ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

You can play directly No problems whatsoever.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 9, 2014)

Is crew mp only just like titanfall or else?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Is crew mp only just like titanfall or else?



You need Internet connection even to play SP.


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 10, 2014)

Signup for the beta now 

The Crew Beta - Register here! Official Website


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2014)

This game has microtranscations If u want to win the game online you've to purchase season pass for $30


----------



## iittopper (Aug 25, 2014)

Started the beta , looks awesome . Map is indeed very large and its fun to drive and challenge friends .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Started the beta , looks awesome . Map is indeed very large and its fun to drive and challenge friends .



Any crashes/bugs/glitches so far?
Keep updating here. Im looking forward to play this game.


----------



## SunE (Aug 26, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Started the beta , looks awesome . Map is indeed very large and its fun to drive and challenge friends .



Can you invite someone to the beta? If so please invite me


----------



## iittopper (Aug 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Any crashes/bugs/glitches so far?
> Keep updating here. Im looking forward to play this game.



No bugs/glitches so far . Ofcourse there would always be crashing issue with ubisoft game  , Off road driving is super awesome and fun . Map is one of the biggest in racing game from mountains to desert, it does include everything . And they were right about the part when they said it will take 30-40 min to travel from one end to other . 

I see lots of people online . We can add 3 crew members and coop with them . Also car specialization is great , lots of tweak , you can change almost everything of your car from seats to tyre . Its the only MMO racing game available for PC apart from Nfs world which is F2P . So looking forward to it .

You can start the game after downloading 3GB of data but you can only do free roam . To do story mission , you have to download entire 15GB . 


SunE said:


> Can you invite someone to the beta? If so please invite me



Nopes , sorry . You have to register to get beta invite .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2014)

iittopper said:


> No bugs/glitches so far . Ofcourse there would always be crashing issue with ubisoft game  , Off road driving is super awesome and fun . Map is one of the biggest in racing game from mountains to desert, it does include everything . And they were right about the part when they said it will take 30-40 min to travel from one end to other .
> 
> I see lots of people online . We can add 3 crew members and coop with them . Also car specialization is great , lots of tweak , you can change almost everything of your car from seats to tyre . Its the only MMO racing game available for PC apart from Nfs world which is F2P . So looking forward to it .
> 
> You can start the game after downloading 3GB of data but you can only do free roam . To do story mission , you have to download entire 15GB .


Thanks for info. One more question, can we do co-op in 3gb or 15gb is required?


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2014)

There are some beta giveaways going on see if you can grab it FreeGameFindings


----------



## iittopper (Aug 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thanks for info. One more question, can we do co-op in 3gb or 15gb is required?



I dont think so mate , it only alows free roam i guess .


----------



## SunE (Aug 26, 2014)

I have already registered. Let's see if I get one.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> I have already registered. Let's see if I get one.



Get it instantly from here...

Claves de regalo para la beta The Crew | NVIDIA

Login - Curse

Never Drive Alone! Coming November 11th on 360, XB1, PS4, and PC.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone knows till when the beta will last?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Get it instantly from here...
> 
> Claves de regalo para la beta The Crew | NVIDIA
> 
> ...



Till 29th August

here are some beta keys


9FPP-NNLK-TDBF-VP8A


UC3T-4QF7-BXCX-4A6L



7TKK-MRR3-8AA8-BC8L


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2014)

^^Are those steam keys?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Are those steam keys?



no man , uplay key /


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 26, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Till 29th August
> 
> here are some beta keys
> 
> ...



lol only til 29 august zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SunE (Aug 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Get it instantly from here...
> 
> Claves de regalo para la beta The Crew | NVIDIA
> 
> ...



Thanks bro I got one from curse. Needed to use US proxy though.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2014)

Dunno how I missed this thread, but I saw the game on Ubisoft's announcement video in digit dvd, and have been hooked for the release! Luckily I happen to register for beta just in the nick of time (when IST time was passed, but as per US time zone, I still had an hour  ). And today I got the beta invite key. So I downloaded UPlay and now I am downloading the Beta game 

*i.minus.com/ibjpWLJxXXZ9C6.JPG

Best part of UPlay seems to be the fact that I maybe able to play the game even when it's partially downloaded... refer screenshot! 

*i.minus.com/id26CwkyAcGOp.JPG


----------



## iittopper (Aug 29, 2014)

tomorrow is the last day mate . Play it ASAP . Finish story mission and then you can explore entire country .


----------



## SunE (Aug 29, 2014)

This game is beautiful. I visited all the iconic places throughout USA like the Brooklyn bridge, Golden Gate bridge, the Strip, Hollywood etc. just to name a few. The multiplayer aspect is pretty broken though. But it's really amazing to be able to drive around from town to town. Driving through Broadway @ 200 km/h was a lotta fun 

Will play this game tomorrow a lt since it's the last day of the beta. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

What you guys mean by tomorrow is last day of beta? Does that mean UniSoft gave five days to download the game as well as play it? :/ Which also doesn't even include weekends.
That would be lame considering the broadband situation in this country. 

Will I not be able to play after today at all?


----------



## SunE (Aug 29, 2014)

Probably not. Beta is for the whole world and not just for India so I don't think that Ubi really cares about the broadband situation in India. It was pretty lame of them to have the beta on weekdays and not include the weekend.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What you guys mean by tomorrow is last day of beta? Does that mean UniSoft gave five days to download the game as well as play it? :/ Which also doesn't even include weekends.
> That would be lame considering the broadband situation in this country.
> 
> Will I not be able to play after today at all?



Nopes . Download was made available before beta started .


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Nopes . Download was made available before beta started .



But I only got the Beta access code via email 16 hours ago. 
:'(


----------



## iittopper (Aug 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> But I only got the Beta access code via email 16 hours ago.
> :'(



No worries man , Play it in november . I am also buying it .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 29, 2014)

go the beta key today...since its ending tomorrow...gave up downloading it :/


----------



## iittopper (Aug 29, 2014)

So played around 6 hour . I think this is gonna be a huge hit along with Project cars . 2014 is a year a racing games - F1 2014 , Grid Autosport , Driveclub , Grand Turosmo 6 , Forza Horizon 2 , Project Cars etc 

Things i liked

- Huge Open world game . To reach from left end to right ( around 70 mil i think ) you have to drive for like 1-1.5 hour which is awesome .
- Exploration - Visiting Landmarks , going of road , Meeting different players , cop chasing , and best of all cockpit view .
- Stunning Graphics - For an MMO game , this is one of the best looking game . You dont find MMO game as beautiful as The Crew except maybe Guild wars 2 or Tera .
- Coop - All races can be played with four other friends . Now this is most fun during ramming mission .
- Variety of Races .
- And lastly the price - Rs 1499  unlike other costly MMO games


Things i disliked

- Pixalated Graphics @ night 
- Always online :/  
- Car Handling which hopefully will be fixed .


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 29, 2014)

iittopper said:


> - And lastly the price - Rs 1499  unlike other costly MMO games



It's for Uplay version steam version costs $59.99. I have no friends on uplay compared to steam.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

iittopper said:


> No worries man , Play it in november . I am also buying it .





alienempire said:


> It's for Uplay version steam version costs $59.99. I have no friends on uplay compared to steam.



Lol. So iittopper? Still buying? 
I would definitely not be able to afford the game on Steam, or uPlay for that matter. Will wait for any deals.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 29, 2014)

who cares for steam version since we still have to use uplay . I have more than 15 friends in Uplay who are buying the game , so no problem


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2014)

I wasn't able to play this game. But I saw some Live stream of the game. And boy this game looks amazing. A Massively multiplayer online game only for Racing, is any racer's wet dream! 
I saw the off-road driving, where you drive in the sunset, passing through corn fields, while cattle are scattering all over the field to avoid you, and an Aircraft passes from top of you.. just incredible Off Road racing! Finally a game where you don't get drift if you drive on grass (I am looking at you Grid 1 )...

[Reference: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxB1l-_1uWw&feature=player_detailpage#t=567]

Damn, I think I should start saving now for 11-11 release.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

So... I couldn't save for 11-11 release. Maybe after december exams I can finally get it on some Steam sale and play it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So... I couldn't save for 11-11 release. Maybe after december exams I can finally get it on some Steam sale and play it.



Guys, can my PC play this game?

I wanted to buy it for PS4 but if I do I will have to spend extra for PSN+ it will be too expensive for me.

PC version costs 1500 and ps4 costs 3500

PC specs in signature


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So... I couldn't save for 11-11 release. Maybe after december exams I can finally get it on some Steam sale and play it.



Game is delayed to 2 Dec 



Gollum said:


> Guys, can my PC play this game?
> 
> I wanted to buy it for PS4 but if I do I will have to spend extra for PSN+ it will be too expensive for me.
> 
> ...



probably at low setting . You should go with PS4 version then sell it later . Will cost you less that buying PC version .


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2014)

The Crew won’t be given to reviewers before release, says Ubisoft


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

alienempire said:


> The Crew won’t be given to reviewers before release, says Ubisoft



What are they afraid of? We already have saw many reviews and walkthrough since beta was released.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2014)

not sure if it is right thread, but which one to go for? The Crew, Project CARS, Driveclub or NEXT?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't know about others, but The Crew is awesome.

Of course if you are real fan of racing, you would want to GET EVERY OF THOSE DAMN GAMES!


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> not sure if it is right thread, but which one to go for? The Crew, Project CARS, Driveclub or NEXT?



Project Cars is sim while other are arcade . Driveclub and PCars are linear while The Crew is MMO open world with offroad driving . If you have ps4 get Driveclub , If you have a good racing wheel then PCars , If you have stable net connection get The Crew .


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Don't know about others, but The Crew is awesome.
> 
> Of course if you are real fan of racing, you would want to GET EVERY OF THOSE DAMN GAMES!





iittopper said:


> Project Cars is sim while other are arcade . Driveclub and PCars are linear while The Crew is MMO open world with offroad driving . If you have ps4 get Driveclub , If you have a good racing wheel then PCars , If you have stable net connection get The Crew .



Seems like I will get The Crew . I use USB Dongle, is that fine? pings to US are 300-400 ms


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Heard the physics of vehicles in The Crew are terrible. And also, there are only 20-25 vehicles too. :<


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 2, 2014)

iittopper said:


> who cares for steam version since we still have to use uplay . I have more than 15 friends in Uplay who are buying the game , so no problem



dude i m getting the game and i have sent u friend request in uplay few days back u still havnt accepted it


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2014)

is it cross platform?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally bought the crew, if anyone bought it you can add me in uplay


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anybody willing to gift me this one, from flipkart or steam. Would make an awesome Christmas, new year and late diwali gift. 
PS: I waited so long for this one, but didn't save a dime for it. :X


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> is it cross platform?


Cross platform as in? Available on consoles?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> is it cross platform?



No, it doesn't support Cross platform Multiplayer.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No, it doesn't support Cross platform Multiplayer.



That sucks


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> That sucks



Yup it does. Now the biggest problem is, which console (PC, PS4, XB1) will be winner here, because owner of multi platforms might want to pick the one which is most successful to play the game for a better time.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yup it does. Now the biggest problem is, which console (PC, PS4, XB1) will be winner here, because owner of multi platforms might want to pick the one which is most successful to play the game for a better time.



Hmm, I would get it on PC only if this supports LAN play.
Now, if I get the PS4 version I can play it for a very long time. I still find people playing NFS most wanted 2012 on my ps3.
The only thing holding me back on PC is the fact that my PC may not be able to play the game in its full glory as I would be able to do so on my PS4 or even PS3.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hmm, I would get it on PC only if this supports LAN play.
> Now, if I get the PS4 version I can play it for a very long time. I still find people playing NFS most wanted 2012 on my ps3.
> The only thing holding me back on PC is the fact that my PC may not be able to play the game in its full glory as I would be able to do so on my PS4 or even PS3.



LAN support is highly unlikely TBH, by seeing how Ubisoft is.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yup it does. Now the biggest problem is, which console (PC, PS4, XB1) will be winner here, because owner of multi platforms might want to pick the one which is most successful to play the game for a better time.



none , game look crap anyways . Fortunately for PC it is 60 fps while console version are 30fps locked . I can never imagine myself playing racing game @ 30 fps .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

iittopper said:


> none , game look crap anyways . Fortunately for PC it is 60 fps while console version are 30fps locked . I can never imagine myself playing racing game @ 30 fps .



Same here. 30fps is pathetic TBH.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

The game is released on 2nd Dec...so anybody started playing it


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> The game is released on 2nd Dec...so anybody started playing it



Too costly for me as of now. Maybe after it comes in sale.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Heard the physics are absolute dog shyt. Proper physics makes a RACING game. It should've at least been like MW(2012).


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 7, 2014)

I got this from UbiSh!t 
*i.imgur.com/da1Iq1u.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2014)

So who else has bought the game?

I am in a big dilemma as my PC's Nvidia GeForce GT640 1GB is not very fast .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So who else has bought the game?
> 
> I am in a big dilemma as my PC's Nvidia GeForce GT640 1GB is not very fast .



Worth spending on any other game than this. Better buy Driveclub.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

^^The Graphics is looking like NFS 2 as uploaded above


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I got this from UbiSh!t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really graphics doesn't look good


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Really graphics doesn't look good



i saw a gameplay video of this and the game seemed to have no physics at all. the only physics that the game has is between the road and the car. trees and bushes are like clouds


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 8, 2014)

Ubisoft is totally fu*ked up


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2014)

Highly anticipated games is going shiit....
now I can njoy its trailers only or some mods will be there for it HD Mod


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a free game code from nvidia. I thought of getting this game. very disappointed


----------



## iittopper (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont know why you guys are criticizing it but its a very good game . Review are highly positive on steam ( which is what that matter ) , game has ton of content , a huge open world ( probably the biggest in racing game) , addictive skill system and variety of races . Also its very fun to place a waypoint to other end of globe and travel it with friends . Can take around 1 hour from end to end which is so awesome . 

Story is bad , but hey its a MMO + racing game . We dont need any story to enjoy . And about graphics , it doesn't look good for 2014 standard , but for a MMO game which is this big , graphics is satisfactory . Nice visual , draw distance , lensflare + 60 fps if your rig can handle it . 

2014 has been dry year when it comes to  racing and this is the best we can get for now . Highly recommended from my side 8.5/10 .


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have a free game code from nvidia. I thought of getting this game. very disappointed



Give me the code, I will gift you insurgency  

jk


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I dont know why you guys are criticizing it but its a very good game . Review are highly positive on steam ( which is what that matter ) , game has ton of content , a huge open world ( probably the biggest in racing game) , addictive skill system and variety of races . Also its very fun to place a waypoint to other end of globe and travel it with friends . Can take around 1 hour from end to end which is so awesome .
> 
> Story is bad , but hey its a MMO + racing game . We dont need any story to enjoy . And about graphics , it doesn't look good for 2014 standard , but for a MMO game which is this big , graphics is satisfactory . Nice visual , draw distance , lensflare + 60 fps if your rig can handle it .
> 
> 2014 has been dry year when it comes to  racing and this is the best we can get for now . Highly recommended from my side 8.5/10 .



So shall I redeem it. I won't regret

Redeemed it. Thx


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I dont know why you guys are criticizing it but its a very good game . Review are highly positive on steam ( which is what that matter ) , game has ton of content , a huge open world ( probably the biggest in racing game) , addictive skill system and variety of races . Also its very fun to place a waypoint to other end of globe and travel it with friends . Can take around 1 hour from end to end which is so awesome .
> 
> Story is bad , but hey its a MMO + racing game . We dont need any story to enjoy . *And about graphics , it doesn't look good for 2014 standard* , but for a MMO game which is this big , graphics is satisfactory . Nice visual , draw distance , lensflare + 60 fps if your rig can handle it .


this point is crucial here 
I know Ubi creates excellent game but a game released after so long period of time should not get -ves for graphics...


----------



## iittopper (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> So shall I redeem it. I won't regret
> 
> Redeemed it. Thx



Nice . Atleast Its far better than AC unity that nvidia is offering . 


Zangetsu said:


> this point is crucial here
> I know Ubi creates excellent game but a game released after so long period of time should not get -ves for graphics...



That i agree with you . But just to let you know , this game is not developed by Ubisoft , its developed by Ivory tower , ubisoft is publisher .


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 30, 2015)

Add me if anyone is still playing - Steam Community :: Noisykeelar


----------

